# MSF - MSF Sugar



## imajica (19 October 2006)

News alert!

MSF goes ex-dividend on the 30th October

at around $12.30 a share it is paying a fully franked dividend of 50cents

almost as good as Zinifex 


great website for upcoming divvy info

http://www.asbsecurities.co.nz/Quotes/UpcomingEvents.aspx


----------



## imajica (19 October 2006)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar - Massive Dividend*

anyone else think its worth buying for the divvy?

just a question, do you need to hold the share 45 days after it goes ex-dividend to be exempt from tax on the dividend?

or does it depend on the amount you are investing?

cheers


----------



## tasmanian (19 October 2006)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar - Massive Dividend*

50c div on a $12 share isnt that exciting really.they dont mine zinc thats the diff with zfx

You can claim the div no matter how long your holding the share as long as its before ex-div day.
If you have $5000  worth of franking credits per year and you havent been holding more than 45days you dont get the franking credits.

If you have less than $5000 franking credits per year you get the credits no matter how long your holding as long as before ex-div day.

I would be suprised if this held up as well as zfx ex div.No zinc as far as i know.never looked at the company though.


----------



## imajica (19 October 2006)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar - Massive Dividend*

thanks for your perspective - was wondering if this one would hold up - I am happy I have tonnes of ZFX though    should be a nice Xmas present


----------



## niknah (19 October 2006)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar - Massive Dividend*

If you're looking for dividend payouts checkout:  MPH, CPK, BET, NAM, IPA

But watch the charts and you'll notice these things drop more than the dividend price when they go ex-dividend, this maybe because some people get the full franking credits as well.  You can see this in some recent big payouts: CIY, VWD


----------



## nizar (19 October 2006)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar - Massive Dividend*



			
				imajica said:
			
		

> News alert!
> 
> MSF goes ex-dividend on the 30th October
> 
> ...




bro thats nothing. I once owned a stock PBD trading at $1.90 interim dividend was 40c
6 months later and sp about $3 the announce a full dividend of 50c

now THATS something to be excited about.


----------



## Avarice67 (26 September 2009)

*MSF Maryborough Sugar Factory Ltd*

I heard a piece on ABC FNQ Radio a few days ago about MSF's proposed takeover big for Tully Sugar Ltd. Heard from MSF's CEO Mike Barry and Tully Sugar's CEO John King. It raised my curiosity about MSF so I downloaded recent announcements and accounts. 

The sugar price might be high but has anyone had a good hard look at the accounts of MSF. Its seriously concerning. Seems to me like MSF must do the Tully deal, or any deal to survive.

I noted the timing of the take-over announcement - minutes before the release of the year end results so they are clearly trying to distract shareholders from the main game.

If that is true, they have some serious issues because from what I know of Tully mill shareholders MSF has got snowball's chance of paying anything other than top dollar in cash for that busines.

I've had a look at the volumes and its clear that bot trading is keeping the price up. You could take the stock down to $1.30 with an at marekt sell order of 40,000 shares.

I might enquire with my CFD provider about taking a short position here... it just seems like its a bit of smoke and mirrors to me. I seems like a classic short opportunity - reminiscent of CIY, MFS et all.

Just my opinion, DYOR.


----------



## rcm617 (26 September 2009)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar Factory*

Hard to value these agricultural companies as their fortunes can reverse fairly rapidly. They have had a few bad seasons with both price and weather but are forcasting a return to profitability with higher prices and a good season this year. Picked up a few a few months back but will hang on to them to see what eventuates next year. Dont often get good seasons and good prices coinciding in agriculture.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 September 2009)

*Re: MSF - Maryborough Sugar Factory*

There is alot of irrigated cane in the Maryborough Region not subject to any buy back etc and not part of the darling system so there's no problems from a growing perspective.

I reckon the CSR sugar spin off will be keen to lock up as much cane production as they can, MSF would have to be on there radar.


----------



## Avarice67 (27 September 2009)

*Short and sweet...*

Readers of my previous post should also note... the last time MSF made a announcement regarding a "proposed merger" with Tully Sugar was on 13 August 2008. This was just before the results announcement for 30 June 2008.

This time round they announced the 'merger proposal' and their results on the same day.

Just for the record - last years result for MSF was a full year loss of $7.1M. 

This years loss was only $5.2M but obviusly worthy of another merger announcement.

Any wonder Perpetual have cleared out and the wealth destroyers at Telstra Super fund have climbed on board.

I might check around and see what I can find out about the timing of the ending of previous merger discussion back in May. I bet there's bound to be a continous disclosure story to that.

Michael King (MFS) and Mike Barry (MSF) must have gone to the same business school or something.

Sweet and short...


----------

